# Blurry lines in my pictures?



## veritaserum26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am a new member here and here is my first post.

Anyway, I have a problem regarding my camera (Kodak Easyshare C633) because its picture output is blurred and has lines. 




I was so sad when I saw these pictures. What happened with these? And, what can I do to fix it?

But, when I record a video from the camera, it doesn't affect the quality, still normal. 


Thank you so much. Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably a broken sensor. WHen you record video it often skips many pixels on the sensor and only reads out the 0.7mpxl worth that make up HD video. The video probably just misses the lines. 

In any case this is not something you can normally repair yourself.


----------



## veritaserum26 (Jul 13, 2012)

Garbz said:


> Probably a broken sensor. WHen you record video it often skips many pixels on the sensor and only reads out the 0.7mpxl worth that make up HD video. The video probably just misses the lines.
> 
> In any case this is not something you can normally repair yourself.




Oh, so what can I do to make the pictures normal?


----------



## veritaserum26 (Jul 13, 2012)

The lines just appear when I shoot outside or when there is natural light. 

But, when I shoot in complete darkness with flash, it comes out normal.

Why is this?


----------



## Garbz (Jul 14, 2012)

If you can set your camera's shutterspeed to 1/60th of a second try that and see what happens. Could be the camera has a problem only at certain settings. 

I'm not sure there's much you can do. This is way more than just lines on the screen. There's severe colour posterisation and blooming in your pictures too.


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

To repeat. Your camera is malfunctioning and requires either repair or replacement.

Being it is a Point & Shoot camera, replacement likely makes better financial sense than repair does, if repair is even an available option.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 14, 2012)

If you really like that P&S just grab another one.  They're like $30 bucks on amazon.


----------

